# Pregnant Again???



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

I am beginning to think I get pregnant by my husband merely entering the room. My son, who is now five, was born while I was on "the pill". I was religious about it. Every night at 7! My 2nd was planned. We became pregnant after only one month of trying. I am sure it would have happened sooner but my husband, who was in the Army at the time, was deployed. With my 3rd I was on the depo shot AND using condoms!!! Seriously...

Now, my husband has had a vasectomy. Almost immediately after I found myself a little depressed that I was finished having children. I figured this was a normal reaction. Not to mention I am truly blessed by the three I have. They are my precious angels. BUT I am now 10 days late for my period. My cycle is usually like clock work. Every 28 days without fail. I think the odds for V failure is 1%, but I have found myself in that 1% before. Although a Vasectomy is pretty drastic. I guess we will wait and see...

Seriously though... What are the odds? Could it have failed??? Or am I all the sudden irregular? Is it strange that I might be disappointed if I am not?


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

The odds of failure are very, very low, but it's entirely possible if he had the procedure recently.


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

I would say that the odds are low, however it has happened before. If you are 10 days late, why not take a test and ease your mind either way?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Did he have the post vas check? If that was all clear, then the odds are quite low.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

when was the procedure done, and did he go back for the "all clear" SA?

I'm in the same boat, except with 5 children. (give me a break; at least two were planned!)

If all other methods have failed (some in combination) then yeah I totally understand the fear/excitement and worry.

I'm two weeks late, at 30 with no signs of menopause so like what's up?

I'll wait with you, though I won't be testing. I believe maybe it's like stress or something because of the holidays. I had a really bad time a few weeks back and think maybe that caused me to not ovulate or something. I really wish I were still charting, but who charts when their SO is surgically sterile?!

Anyhow all the research suggests a failure rate or late-canalisation (spontaneous return of fertility) anywhere from .8-2%, even after a clear SA! Its higher if your dr isn't a urologist who does at least several hundred vas a year. It's difficult to research as most evidence of "failure" is reported by the surgeons themselves and they often don't believe the wives and mark it up to infidelity (which you know does _happen_)

I'm a compulsive researcher so just ask if you want links









I'll be happy to wait it out with you, to the amusement of everyone else I'm sure


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

Happened to me too. I think my post is on the July Due Date board. I have never been late in my life and I was 10 days late!! No baby though. I'll be watching to see how things turn out for you.


----------



## lilgreen (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep us posted! I've just started to think I might be pregnant while i'm supposed to be protected by an IUD, so I'm very interested in odd-defiers.


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

It can definitely happen. It has happened to 2 different friend of mine. Both of their dh's had the V done, and then they got pregnant.







Good luck!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Did he have the post vas check? If that was all clear, then the odds are quite low.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

Phooey! Callmemomma I just noticed this was your first post! Welcome to Mothering and I hope you come back with an update.

I think in my case I'm simply hysterical


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

So I am now at 16 days late? GOOD LORD.... It's time to pee on a stick, but I think I am going to wait till after Christmas. With my ENTIRE family coming into town I don't think I would be prepared to tell them if I was. It would need time to *gulp* digest







. So wait with me! I promise I will keep everyone posted!

OH, and to answer questions... He had the vascectomy 3 months ago. No, he wasn't tested...STUPID. The appointment totally slipped our minds bc we were in the middle of a major move, but we have been SO careful! I guess we were careful with the other oopsies, too







Well, oopsies are always blessings!

...Hey! Anything yet Rockies5???


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a pleasure to join this forum btw... Wonderful to have other mom's to talk to!!!


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

I tested a few days ago and nothing showed up...test was a dud. I can hardly believe that all the stick peeing I've done over the years and THIS TIME I get a dud?!

I refuse to test again. it's been years since his vas and there is just no way. I've had much stress recently. Lost my Gma, almost moved, and went back to school and well as dh looking at a major job change and getting both altitude sickness and the flu in the same week and traveling through 2 time zones with a baby....all in the last 4 weeks so I'm SURE I'm just out of whack.









honeslty more concerend over the zits (at age 30!!) then anything else.

If you just moved too that could be it. Wishing you luck, since you seem positive about the possibility!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Unless he had a SA there is a high chance you are pg. Sometimes the dr clips a blood vessel or nerve thinking it is the right cord. So he may still be ejaculating sperm. The only way to know for sure is to go in for the SA.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Subbing, cause I just need to know how this turns out!


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay, I am not quite down with the lingo...SA?

Rockie5- So Sorry about your Grandma. I lost my both Grandparents in this last year. They were the true Romeo and Juliet. After my Pop died my Nana came out of her dimensia (sp?) long enough to realize he was gone and died shortly after. I miss them both dearly especially since it's the holidays.

Sounds like you would be out of wack after all your body has been through in the last couple of weeks!

I don't feel stressed??? So I don't know if that would be the cause. I did have a longer period last month but not anything to toot about and I am definitely not old enough for menopause. Although sometimes I might feel that way! lol.

Day 17... Here we go!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

SA=Sperm Analysis usually done at 6 weeks post V.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
Subbing, cause I just need to know how this turns out!

laughup

me too!


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

Another day come and gone... nothing.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

When will you test?


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

After Christmas. I am a horrible liar and my entire family is coming to visit. I don't think I would be ready to tell them yet if I am... So it is better that I just don't know


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

yesh, SA= semen analysis!

and just wishing you luck. Even positive stress can cause a strange cycles, like moving to a better home. I often don't feel stressed. My Gmas death was a blessing because she was suffering so much, yet it's still stress.

woot! I'm excited for you and will be checking back after Christmas.


----------



## shireen (Oct 30, 2014)

You're 17 days late and want to wait another 8 more days? There is no way in hell I could wait that long. I'm a very impatient person, though.









Geez, talk about keeping us all hanging!!









I wish you luck...


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

18 now!


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

:


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

: (love this new smilie! Great for the atheists who don't pray!!)

Anyhoo, can't wait to see how this turns out ... getting ready to send DH off for his vas. here soon ...


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my5girls* 
You're 17 days late and want to wait another 8 more days? There is no way in hell I could wait that long. I'm a very impatient person, though.








)

Me too. I would HAVE to know and then would enjoy keeping the secret!

Keep us posted...............


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

wow - can i hang around to find out


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

So a September or October baby?

I should subscribe so I get the update after you test.


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

I am starting to get impatient... Still no period and no sign of one (only that I am craving chocolate, but that could mean baby, too!) I don't know if I can wait until after Christmas any more! AHHHH! 4 kids? That would be cRaZy!!! but a joy of course, just not something I ever fathomed. I feel like my husband glares at me from across the room bc I had him get snipped and some how it might not have worked? lolololol.... ahhhhh.... I can only laugh at this point. I am going to try and get to the store soon to buy a test. I am helping my hubby out with work during the "busy" season so I don't know when I will be able to between that and the kiddos. I will keep you all posted though!!!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

You infinitely patient, extremely fertile woman!!


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

No testing tonite, No period either! I AM MAKING IT A PRIORITY TO TEST TOMORROW!!! I will keep you updated!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

oh, can't wait to hear the good news!
Tomorrow is a good day to test. It will give you time to process either way before you see your family.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

lol. I wish you had been charting, mama. Then we could have told you by now.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

This thread is killing me!!! I always forget to follow threads but this one has me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaJenese* 
This thread is killing me!!! I always forget to follow threads but this one has me on the edge of my seat!

Seriously! It´s 7:30 in the morning and I'm checking to see if CallmeMomma has tested yet!

Where the heck are you? 7:30 is a perfectly reasonable hour for you to be up and not holding us hostage with suspense


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
lol. I wish you had been charting, mama. Then we could have told you by now.









Charting?

My husband is bringing one home after work. That means you all will have to wait till after 5! lol...

It's so nice to have you all here! It is encouraging to have the support. I promise I will let you all know as soon as I do! I don't know what to think of all this. I really have no clue as to what my reaction will be either way. So those of you on the edge of your seat, I have already fallen on the floor









"Hurry up and come home honey!!!"


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

AAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twilight girl* 
AAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

















:


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

No Way!!! 5 PM - you're killing me. I haven't been posting but I've been stalking.........

Seriously, how can you be so patient. I couldn't believe it when I got preggo with my fourth and we were using pills and condoms. And I know how I felt: elated one minute and devestated the next. And yet when you think you might be then find out your not it is always a let down (atleast to me). Hoping for whatever is best for your family.

O.K. already go do some peeing!!!


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

Kabes- What is it like to be a mother of 4??? This isn't something I would have even imagined in my wildest dreams! I don't know yet of course. Ugh...


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, All!

Drum roll please...

I took a test... ONE LINE! Guess my period decided to not come this month. That has NEVER happened to me. I must say... I am a little bit dissappointed. However, so blessed to have the 3 I have. I don't think we made a rash decision by my husband getting a V, but I feel like there is always room for one more







Looks like our family stops at 5.

Thank you all for all your support. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! Okay, going to go play with my babies!


----------



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

I must admit I was following your story in suspense! Sorry the test was negative. I am, however, glad you finally know one way or the other!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeMomma* 
Hey, All!

Drum roll please...

I took a test... ONE LINE! Guess my period decided to not come this month. That has NEVER happened to me. I must say... I am a little bit dissappointed. However, so blessed to have the 3 I have. I don't think we made a rash decision by my husband getting a V, but I feel like there is always room for one more







Looks like our family stops at 5.

Thank you all for all your support. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! Okay, going to go play with my babies!

Well, that certainly wasn't what I was expecting! Wow! Thanks for keeping us up to date


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeMomma* 
Hey, All!

Drum roll please...

I took a test... ONE LINE! Guess my period decided to not come this month. That has NEVER happened to me. I must say... I am a little bit dissappointed. However, so blessed to have the 3 I have. I don't think we made a rash decision by my husband getting a V, but I feel like there is always room for one more







Looks like our family stops at 5.

Thank you all for all your support. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! Okay, going to go play with my babies!

Wow, I'm surprised too! Bittersweet, huh?







Thanks for the update!


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

Well, four is wild,wooly, and never a dull moment. (Not that much different from three).
I did want to answer your question even though you had a negative test.

Now PLEASE sent your DH to have the SA so you don't have to go on this roller coaster again. You should know if the V worked or not for your own sanity.

Thanks for the fun! What a great way to become part of the community here at MDC!!! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

opps sorry about that post, I was on the wrong page (page one of the excitement)...

Sorry you came back neg, I was rooting for you and another odd breaker...








Happy Holidays


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Must be mixed emotions indeedy. Good to know, though.

Hugs mama.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeMomma* 
Hey, All!

Drum roll please...

I took a test... ONE LINE! Guess my period decided to not come this month. That has NEVER happened to me. I must say... I am a little bit disappointed. However, so blessed to have the 3 I have. I don't think we made a rash decision by my husband getting a V, but I feel like there is always room for one more







Looks like our family stops at 5.

Thank you all for all your support. I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! Okay, going to go play with my babies!

Well, I'm glad you got an answer even if it was still a dissapointment. I hope the rest of your holidays are well.

I hate to say _I know how you feel_ but I guess I can make an educated assumption having been there a few times.

The good news is that all the reasons that led you to choose a Vas are still there and within a very little while you'll be happy and relieved that your life is still on the same track it was before the late/off cycle happened. (yes, even though pretty much anyone would embrace another blessing under the circumstances, it's still for the best.)

and YEEEK! send him back for a SA! You don't want to do this again


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Any update for us?????


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emilys_mom1* 
Any update for us?????









:

AF come back yet? Did you take another test?????


----------

